# Spending Money In UK



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2012)

I am sure I might have asked this before, so I apologize if I did. But, 3 of us adults are going to Scotland this year and I am going to get some currency ahead of time through Travelex and I am also going to get their prepaid card with the chip and pin. How much foreign cash do you think we should take with us and also how much should we put on the card? We will be renting a car, so will definitely use the card for gas. We also will take our Capital One Mastercard . We are not big spenders. We will eat out here and there; will do some food shopping, sightseeing, etc. We will be staying in Fife. Will take the train to Edinburgh for a day. We want to avoid taking our bank ATM card with us if at all possible.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2012)

If you don't take your bank ATM card, and you have have a prepaid card with a limit - what will you do in an emergency?  I think you need to have a credit card as a back up in case of emergency, or you could find yourself stranded without enough money.  If you are worried about carrying a card with a high limit on it, invest in a money belt and wear it under your clothes.

How much cash you have depends on personal preference.  You don't really need a lot of cash except for very small privately owned shops in small towns, street fairs, or for buying small items like a cold drink.  Everything else can go on a card.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, I AM taking my Capital One Mastercard with me and, like I said, some pounds to start with PLUS the prepaid currency chip and pin card from Travelex. I believe you can put a lot on that card - it is automatically in British lbs. I just don't want to take my bank ATM card that is tied to my savings and checking accounts.(We don't even take it with us when we travel in the states - just credit cards and cash. Plus, out PIN is 5 digits and not 4). I think it would be "safer" using the credit card and prepaid currency card. Just don't want to put too much on the currency card because it will be useless when we come home.

Our trip is 8 days/7 nights and, like I said, we are 4 adults. Not sure how much would be a good amount for the cash lbs and the prepaid lbs card.


----------



## alanmj (Jan 9, 2012)

A gentle lesson in the difference between weight and currency, so no-one laughs at you when you're in Scotland (which they like to do)...

"lbs" is an abbreviation for pounds in weight
The etymology of the currency "pounds sterling", written as "stg" is fascinating, but largely unknown. See wikipedia for a very interesting discussion:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pound_sterling 

And a not-so gentle lesson for your own good - be VERY CAREFUL not to say "pounds sterling" when in Scotland or to make fun of the "funny money". The Scottish banks have their own bank notes, which are legal tender only in Scotland and are in constant use. So don't bring any out of Scotland with you and expect to use them in England. Probably even your bank in the US will have trouble converting them back to US$.

On your issue re. cash, there are bank machines in many places except the most remote. I personally always change money at the first bank machine I find in the airport. You don't say where you are going in Scotland, but if for example you're going to the far north or west, you may have difficulty finding a bank in some of the remoter villages as they've been closed down.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2012)

Alan - She isn't taking an ATM card and wants to know how much cash and money to take on a prepaid card.


----------



## persia (Jan 9, 2012)

Scottish and North Irish pounds are NOT banknotes, they are promissory notes issued by commercial banks.  They are not legal currency anywhere.  In Scotland and Northern Ireland there are treated as legal currency, so feel free to use them there, but don't take them with you unless you want pretty pieces of paper.

Pound is is abbreviated with a fancy L (£) NEVER lbs. Also the hash sign (#) is just that, a hash sign, it DOES NOT mean pounds in either weight or money.

Counterfeit £1 coins are now up to perhaps 5% of coins in circulation, so it might be worthwhile to check your change.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 9, 2012)

So you just say "pounds" and pence? Thanks. I need all the help I can get. Have no idea what I am doing....(and my hubby is even worse!)




alanmj said:


> A gentle lesson in the difference between weight and currency, so no-one laughs at you when you're in Scotland (which they like to do)...
> 
> "lbs" is an abbreviation for pounds in weight
> The etymology of the currency "pounds sterling", written as "stg" is fascinating, but largely unknown. See wikipedia for a very interesting discussion:
> ...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 9, 2012)

I plan on using the "British" pounds. Would the Scottish notes be used interchangably with the "British" pounds in transactions; in other words, can you conceivably pay for something in "British" pounds and get "Scottish" pounds back for change in a transcation? That would be confusing. As it is, we are not familiar with the currency which is why I am going to order some from Travelex, along with the prepaid card, so we can at least see what the currency looks like, etc. We are definitely not the wordly travelers!

What's up with the hash sign?






persia said:


> Scottish and North Irish pounds are NOT banknotes, they are promissory notes issued by commercial banks.  They are not legal currency anywhere.  In Scotland and Northern Ireland there are treated as legal currency, so feel free to use them there, but don't take them with you unless you want pretty pieces of paper.
> 
> Pound is is abbreviated with a fancy L (£) NEVER lbs. Also the hash sign (#) is just that, a hash sign, it DOES NOT mean pounds in either weight or money.
> 
> Counterfeit £1 coins are now up to perhaps 5% of coins in circulation, so it might be worthwhile to check your change.


----------



## MomoD (Jan 9, 2012)

*Scottish Money*

Please do not worry about the Scottish money, if for example you left Scotland then went to England to finish your trip. Many shops in England will not accept Scottish notes, however, if you take these notes to ANY bank in England they will swap the Scottish note for you as it is legal tender in the UK. If you have any Scottish money left when you are leaving, take it to the money exchange at the airport and they will also change it for you. We use Northern Irish money in Scotland and we take their money here, the notes are refused in English shops only.
If I were you I would put a couple of hundred pounds on your travel card for incidentals and use your credit card for dining, travel and grocery purchases.
Hope you have a fantastic time in Fife, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## persia (Jan 9, 2012)

Some phone companies in the US use the has sign to mean pound. The first time I heard "enter the number and press pound" I tried to spell out pound using the keys.  Anyway, anyway to people in the rest of the world hash is just hash....

As to change.  People in Scotland use the "real" Pound notes and Scottish notes interchangeably, you'll likely get some Scottish fivers or other notes in your change.  Outside of Scotland the major British banks have to take them, as does the Royal Mail, individuals do not.  In border areas and big cities you likely wouldn't have many issues using them.  Especially since you'll have a foreign accent.  My British friends are adamant about Scottish notes, if they are handed one in change they hand it back.  The situation has improved over the years because of the frequency of travel.  But just remember, people in the south are not required to take Scottish notes and you'll have major problems overseas.



mpumilia said:


> I plan on using the "British" pounds. Would the Scottish notes be used interchangably with the "British" pounds in transactions; in other words, can you conceivably pay for something in "British" pounds and get "Scottish" pounds back for change in a transcation? That would be confusing. As it is, we are not familiar with the currency which is why I am going to order some from Travelex, along with the prepaid card, so we can at least see what the currency looks like, etc. We are definitely not the wordly travelers!
> 
> What's up with the hash sign?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! We aren't going anywhere else, just Scotland. As for the Travelx prepaid card, I also figure we will be using it at gas stations, since we are renting a car., and everyone has said you need a chip and pin card to use at the pumps - so that will take care of that.




MomoD said:


> Please do not worry about the Scottish money, if for example you left Scotland then went to England to finish your trip. Many shops in England will not accept Scottish notes, however, if you take these notes to ANY bank in England they will swap the Scottish note for you as it is legal tender in the UK. If you have any Scottish money left when you are leaving, take it to the money exchange at the airport and they will also change it for you. We use Northern Irish money in Scotland and we take their money here, the notes are refused in English shops only.
> If I were you I would put a couple of hundred pounds on your travel card for incidentals and use your credit card for dining, travel and grocery purchases.
> Hope you have a fantastic time in Fife, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I am sure I might have asked this before, so I apologize if I did. But, 3 of us adults are going to Scotland this year and I am going to get some currency ahead of time through Travelex and I am also going to get their prepaid card with the chip and pin. How much foreign cash do you think we should take with us and also how much should we put on the card? We will be renting a car, so will definitely use the card for gas. We also will take our Capital One Mastercard . We are not big spenders. We will eat out here and there; will do some food shopping, sightseeing, etc. We will be staying in Fife. Will take the train to Edinburgh for a day. We want to avoid taking our bank ATM card with us if at all possible.


Boy, I'd really relook into this idea of yours. I don't think that many of the travel experts like the prepaid cards.   

We just got back from France & London and got one of the chip & pin cards from Chase bank ( the JP morgan card) We also had a Marriot branded card from chase without the chip & pin. We didn't find that having the chip & pin card worked any better than the regular US card.  Yes most machines in Europe need the chip & pin but we found that we could visit a manned service window instead of using the machines at most places we visited.


Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2012)

Why don't the experts like the prepaid cards? I thought there were no Chip and Pin cards issued in the US. Also, do the gas stations, for ex. (in Scotland) have manned windows?




Bill4728 said:


> Boy, I'd really relook into this idea of yours. I don't think that many of the travel experts like the prepaid cards.
> 
> We just got back from France & London and got one of the chip & pin cards from Chase bank ( the JP morgan card) We also had a Marriot branded card from chase without the chip & pin. We didn't find that having the chip & pin card worked any better than the regular US card.  Yes most machines in Europe need the chip & pin but we found that we could visit a manned service window instead of using the machines at most places we visited.
> 
> ...


----------



## persia (Jan 10, 2012)

Petrol Station in the UK and much of the world operate the same.  Self service is pretty much standard, by which I mean they all have some places where you pay at the petrol pump, some places where you go inside and pay.  VISA, Mastercard and often America Express are available as payment methods.

Scottish Petrol Prices are higher than England and currently are around £1.30 a litre for unleaded.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2012)

Right. But a lot of the posts on TUG suggest that your credit card has to have a chip and pin if you use the pay at the pump option. Do the manned booths take standard US credit cards?



persia said:


> Petrol Station in the UK and much of the world operate the same.  Self service is pretty much standard, by which I mean they all have some places where you pay at the petrol pump, some places where you go inside and pay.  VISA, Mastercard and often America Express are available as payment methods.
> 
> Scottish Petrol Prices are higher than England and currently are around £1.30 a litre for unleaded.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Why don't the experts like the prepaid cards? I thought there were no Chip and Pin cards issued in the US.



Mainly because they have horrible exchange rates. I suggest you see what the actual cost is to you is when you give $ to be put on a prepaid card including fees compared to the true exchange rate one would get via an ATM withdrawal in Scotland that does not charge a fee like my Credit Union Card. 

Some US banks are starting to issue Chip and Pin to a few selected customers. I plan to explore opening a UK Bank account to get a Chip and Pin card. 

OTOH, I have never had much of a problem in the big cities with US standard cards. The only problem that really irritated me is the Dutch Rail System will not accept ANY non Chip and Pin card in machines or at attended windows. I had to go to an ATM, withdraw Euros and then use that cash to buy the ticket from Schipol Airport to Amsterdam at an attended window. At the Visitor Center downtown, I could get a bus pass with my AMEX card.

Cheers


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 11, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Right. But a lot of the posts on TUG suggest that your credit card has to have a chip and pin if you use the pay at the pump option. Do the manned booths take standard US credit cards?



YES, Most petrol stations and supermarkets will take cards without C & P. You just have to sign the slip. This can be done at any manned checkout


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 11, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Mainly because they have horrible exchange rates. I suggest you see what the actual cost is to you is when you give $ to be put on a prepaid card including fees compared to the true exchange rate one would get via an ATM withdrawal in Scotland that does not charge a fee like my Credit Union Card.
> 
> Some US banks are starting to issue Chip and Pin to a few selected customers. I plan to explore opening a UK Bank account to get a Chip and Pin card.
> 
> ...



Right. I was also concerned about that with the train. We want to take the train one day to Edinburgh and didn't know, again, if you can pay with a regular US credit card or need cash or the prepaid chip and pin card. But, I assume there are manned booths there....I have a feeling I should bring a little of everything with me - a couple of credit cards, an ATM card, a Travelex card, some US cash and some pounds and go from there.......I know the prepaid card doesn't have good exchange rates, but, as a matter of convenience and to eliminate some anxiety, I think it would be good to put just a little bit of money on it and take some pounds with us before with hit the ATMs.

Thanks everyone for your replies. I like things to go smoothly and want to plan accordingly so we don't waste time (we are only there for a week) with issues of not having the right payment methods, etc.


----------



## persia (Jan 11, 2012)

AMEX will cheerfully issue you a chip and pin card. Don't leave home without one!


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 11, 2012)

persia said:


> AMEX will cheerfully issue you a chip and pin card. Don't leave home without one!



News to me! Can you give a link or reference? I have tried several times to get one and met with frustration as they claim not to issue them. 

Cheers


----------



## alanmj (Jan 11, 2012)

persia said:


> AMEX will cheerfully issue you a chip and pin card. Don't leave home without one!



News to me too. I've had an AmEx Platinum card for 15 years, and never been offered a chip and pin version.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2012)

AMEX's site says they will 'soon' and 'gradually' be issuing C&P in Canada. http://www212.americanexpress.com/d...toid=aecdd9b8d5be0210VgnVCM100000defaad94RCRD

Jim


----------



## scotlass (Jan 14, 2012)

Two things:  1) Our US Chase BA card is a chip and pin, requested and granted.
                  2) We are currently in London and using our Capital One card almost exclusively with no chip and pin.  They just slide it and we sign the receipt. Have done the same in Scotland on our last several trips.

*x3 Skier*:  We have tried to get a UK bank account for years but alas, you must have a UK address to get one.  If you find a way around this, please post as we woud love to have one.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't want to apply for the British Airways card because of the $95 annual fee. But we are going to use our Capital One Card and so I am glad you had no problems with that. We are going to take a little of everything with us - Us cash, Pounds, travelex prepaid card. Capital One Card, Bank atm card, back up credit card and maybe even a different bank backup atm card! That should cover us! LOL!


----------



## scotlass (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update*

Just to let you know, we had a slight problem with the Cap One card after I posted the last message.  After using the card three times in a day in London, the next two purchases were denied.  I had not called to let them know we were traveling so I called them to alert them to our travel, and we had no problems after that.  They have a number to call collect if you are traveling, but I would call ahead of leaving.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 18, 2012)

Will do. Can you tell me the collect call number just in case?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2012)

It's on the back of the card. Also, either copy your cards- front and back- keep the copies separate from the rest of your travel papers. Like buried in the bottom of a suitcase. Just in case you lose anything. Also the front pages- your ID pages- of your passport. Another way to have them available if needed is to take good close-up pictures of them an email them to yourself.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 18, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It's on the back of the card. Also, either copy your cards- front and back- keep the copies separate from the rest of your travel papers. Like buried in the bottom of a suitcase. Just in case you lose anything. Also the front pages- your ID pages- of your passport. Another way to have them available if needed is to take good close-up pictures of them an email them to yourself.
> 
> Jim



Yes. Right. That's on my list to copy everything! (We won't be bringing a laptop because the resort does not have internet service anywhere except in their bistro!(Can you believe in this day and age?))


----------



## scotlass (Jan 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It's on the back of the card. Also, either copy your cards- front and back- keep the copies separate from the rest of your travel papers. Like buried in the bottom of a suitcase. Just in case you lose anything. Also the front pages- your ID pages- of your passport. Another way to have them available if needed is to take good close-up pictures of them an email them to yourself.
> 
> Jim



This is very good advice.  I had done this last summer and kept the copies on a thumb drive which I brought with me.  Came in handy when I lost my Chase BA card and didn't know the account number.  When I called, I could not talk to a real person until I entered the account number.  Having done this, it saved a lot of frustration.


----------



## jjpeter11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, A pre-paid SIM card activates your GSM mobile, without you having to enter into any contract with the service provider.  It already has airtime credit included in it, when you purchase such a card. SIM Card for United Kingdom


----------



## zora (Sep 28, 2012)

jjpeter11 said:


> Hi, A pre-paid SIM card activates your GSM mobile, without you having to enter into any contract with the service provider.  It already has airtime credit included in it, when you purchase such a card. SIM Card for United Kingdom



Thank you for this great link.  We are going to london and Paris next summer.  Does the voice and data for London also work in Paris or should I be looking for a different service?


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 28, 2012)

zora said:


> Thank you for this great link.  We are going to london and Paris next summer.  Does the voice and data for London also work in Paris or should I be looking for a different service?



There are lots of cheaper SIMs available. Check http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/pay-as-you-go/sim-cards

Most if not all SIM cards will work in France but the charge per minute goes up considerably. I just use the same SIM since I don't call much but you can buy a French specific SIM if you need to. 

Cheers


----------



## jjpeter11 (Oct 7, 2012)

zora said:


> Thank you for this great link.  We are going to london and Paris next summer.  Does the voice and data for London also work in Paris or should I be looking for a different service?



Hey Zoro , Holidayphone global sim also work in Paris. No need for looking different service..


----------



## zora (Oct 7, 2012)

X3 skier & jjpeter,  thank you for the great info!


----------

